# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  pohranjivanje matičnih stanica

## božana

tražila sam ali ne nađoh info, prebacite me ako ima negdje.

dakle zanima me gdje i pod kojim uvjetima u RH mogu pohraniti matične stanice za privatnu uporabu? sve što znam je da se plaća unaprijed i da šalju paket s kojim se napravi postupak, a uzorak dostavljamo sami.

je li netko ovo pokušao?

----------


## božana

sad vidim da je jajabuka istovremeno otvorila ovu temu pa molim moderatora da nas spoji u jedan topic  :Smile:

----------


## Indi

Mi smo donirali u Zakladu. Poslali nam set i trebalo ga dostaviti u okviru 48h. Rodila u nedjelju u 12, poslali ga u ponedjeljak ujutro dostavom i sve prošlo za 5.Mislim da ti je ista stvar, ako ideš privatno, osim plaćanja, naravno.

----------


## anatom

[quote="Indi"]Mi smo donirali u Zakladu. Poslali nam set i trebalo ga dostaviti u okviru 48h. Rodila u nedjelju u 12, poslali ga u ponedjeljak ujutro dostavom i sve prošlo za 5.Mislim da ti je ista stvar, ako ideš privatno, osim plaćanja, naravno.[/quote


Indi. donirali ste?

Mi planiramo pohraniti u javnu banku pa me zanima koji je postupak!

----------


## anatom

[quote="Indi"]Mi smo donirali u Zakladu. Poslali nam set i trebalo ga dostaviti u okviru 48h. Rodila u nedjelju u 12, poslali ga u ponedjeljak ujutro dostavom i sve prošlo za 5.Mislim da ti je ista stvar, ako ideš privatno, osim plaćanja, naravno.[/quote


Indi. donirali ste?

Mi planiramo pohraniti u javnu banku pa me zanima koji je postupak!

----------


## fjora

mi smo pohranili u privatne svrhe, moraš se javiti bar dva tjedna ranije na Rebro, platiš, potpišeš ugovor, u bolnici gdje rađaš obavjestiš da želiš vađenje matičnih stanica i platiš, MM preuzeo paket nakon poroda i odnio na Rebro, sve je prošlo ok

----------


## fjora

[quote="anatom"]


> Mi smo donirali u Zakladu. Poslali nam set i trebalo ga dostaviti u okviru 48h. Rodila u nedjelju u 12, poslali ga u ponedjeljak ujutro dostavom i sve prošlo za 5.Mislim da ti je ista stvar, ako ideš privatno, osim plaćanja, naravno.[/quote
> 
> 
> Indi. donirali ste?
> 
> Mi planiramo pohraniti u javnu banku pa me zanima koji je postupak!


mislim da je dovoljno da prije poroda kažeš da to želiš i onda oni dalje brinu o tome, oni nose na Rebro

----------


## anatom

znaci u bolnici u kojoj radam?doktoru koji me porađa?

Malo smo se kasno sjetiliraspitati.termin mi je 7.1.

----------


## fjora

> znaci u bolnici u kojoj radam?doktoru koji me porađa?
> 
> Malo smo se kasno sjetiliraspitati.termin mi je 7.1.


ako želiš u privatne svrhe - pitaj, zovi Rebro, tko zna, u zdrastvu se stalno nešto mjenja, možda nema problema, a u Zakladu, da, kad dođeš na porod, doktoru koji porađa,...
ja sam imala malo druđačiji slučaj  - bila sam u bolnici 2 tjedna prije poroda, platila sam za postupak uzimanja matičnih stanica, imala sam
planirani carski i znala sam koji će me dr. porađai, rekla sam unaprijed, ali i neposredno prije poroda

----------


## Lutonjica

moja seka je išla na potpisivanje nekog ugovora, ne znam, trebala bih je pitati detalje

----------


## fjora

> moja seka je išla na potpisivanje nekog ugovora, ne znam, trebala bih je pitati detalje


da, napisala sam - za privatno potpisuješ ugovor koji ti oni šalju poštom pa im ti vračaš

----------


## Lutonjica

ona je išla osobno, ne znam gdje, stvarno ne znam detalje  :/

----------


## kahna

> ona je išla osobno, ne znam gdje, stvarno ne znam detalje  :/


Može se osobno doći ili da ti pošalju poštom, pitaju te kako želiš.
Barem je meni tako bilo.

----------


## *anna*

Mene zanima dali trebaj kak nalazi za pohranu stanica?
Citala sam da banke vani traze nalaz krvi i neka testiranja na odredene bolesti. Jeli to potrebno i za nasu banku ili se samo potpisuje ugovor? :?

----------


## Dream_

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/m...pi/416879.aspx

----------


## puntica

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> moja seka je išla na potpisivanje nekog ugovora, ne znam, trebala bih je pitati detalje
> 
> 
> da, napisala sam - za privatno potpisuješ ugovor koji ti oni šalju poštom pa im ti vračaš


i kad doniraš isto potpisuješ ugovor. mogu ti ga poslati poštom ili možeš otići na rebro i potpisati. i s bolnicom nešto potpisuješ, samo ne znam šta. ja sam pitala rekli su ništa a kad sam došla u rađaonicu frka jer nisam potpisala štatijaznamšta. tako da sam nešto potpisala odmah nakon poroda, nemam pojma točno što (mm je pročitao).
znači potpišeš sa zakladom, i sa bolnicom. kitove za ekstrakciju imaju u bolnicama i oni ga dostavljaju u zakladu tako da se s tim ne moraš zamarati (barem je tako u zg, ne znam za ostale gradove)

----------


## Mum2Be

Ja sam prije 2 mjeseca rodila u Zadru, pohranila privatno i u bolnici nisam nista potpisala.

----------


## Adrijana

Ako želim donirati u Zakladu, jel u svakom slučaju bolnici plaćam 1000kn za vađenje? :?

----------


## puntica

> Ako želim donirati u Zakladu, jel u svakom slučaju bolnici plaćam 1000kn za vađenje? :?


ne. ništa ne plačaš

----------


## Indi

Mi zvali na Rebro, dan iza nam poslali set jer naša bolnica nije u dogovoru s Rebrom. Ispunila papire, sve što se odnosi na nas. Spakirala dokumente u posebnu kuvertu. Došli u bolnicu, predala set sestrama, one dovršile ispisivati dokumente i dok sam ja prodisavala trudove, pripremile set. Kad sam rodila, uzele krv iz posteljice, uzele meni krv (ako se dobro sjećam), sve zapakirale i dale mužu koji je tek sutra dan (bila nedjelja) poslao City expressom. Znači prije nisam radila nikakve dr.krvne nalaze.

Nakon 20 dana zvala na Rebro i sve 5. Matične uredno pohranjene i negativni nalazi na navedene bolesti iz upitnika koji je došao sa setom.

Nismo ništa platili, iako naša bolnica nema dogovor sa Rebrom, tj.sestre to rade dobrovoljno.

----------


## emea

Indi zvući super! 
Zašto ne nude tj. pitaju žene prije poroda da li žele donirati? Matične stanice su super korisne, ženu koja rađa i dijete ništa ne boli i ne smeta. Ne razumijem caku!
Svaka čast Indi  :D

----------


## Biomama

Mislim da doniranje maticnih stanica (ili ostavljanje po strani za nedaj Boze kasnije) nije toliko pozitivna stvar kao sto vam doticne banke kazu.  

Ta krv koja se skupi se nalazi u placenti i u pupcanoj vrpci.  Da bi se skupila oni moraju prerezati pupcanu vrpcu cim se beba rodi, tako da bi ta krv koja je ostala u placenti i vrpci iscurila.  Beba na ovaj nacin dozivljava jos jedan sok (osim onog kad se porodila i izasla na uzasno jake lampe u porodiljskoj sali) i mora da naglo dise punim kapacitetom iako za to jos uvijek nije 100% spremna.  

Kad ostavite krv tj. kad sacekate da pupcana vrpca prestane pulsirati to znaci da je sva ta krv iz placente i pupcane vrpce otisla uredno vasoj bebi u tijelo.  Dok se to odvijalo vasa beba nije bila prisiljena da naglo koristi svoja pluca jer je ta ista krv jos uvijek dovozila kisik tako da je beba mogla polako i postepeno da se privikne na svoju novu okolinu, malo da dise na svoja pluca pa onda kad nema vise krvi onda i ona na jedan skroz miran i ne prisiljen nacin krenula da dise.  

Poenta ovoga nije samo u tom bebinom olaksanom disanju, nego u tome da sustinski sva ta krv i pripada bebi.  Ovako osiguravate svojoj bebi ono sto je stvarno njeno, umanjujete sanse da bude malokrvna ... sve u svemu dajete joj odlican start u njenom malom,krhkom zivotu.

Ljudi se jako razlikuju po ovom pitanju ali ja ni u jednom momentu nebi pomislila da ostavljam maticne stanice, naprotiv i nakon jako teskog poroda kad sam bila skroz izbezumljena ja sam pitala babicu da li jos uvijek pulsira (kad ju je htjela presjeci).  Mislim da o ovome trebate dobro razmisliti.  Sve te potencijalne bolesti se jako lako mogu mimoici ako djetetu pustite krv koja mu je prirodom namjenjenja!.

----------


## emea

Hvala Biomama na odgovoru. Zvuči ispravno to što si napisala. Meni su prerezali pupcanu koja je vjerojatno još pulsirala a nisam niti iskoristila krv tako da mi se to čini najgora varijanta.
Doduše pupčana je bila zapetljana oko nogice pa nisu mogli dijete niti izvaditi kako treba bez rezanja  :Grin:

----------


## Biomama

ma da uvijek postoje situacije u kojima su rezanje pupce neizbjezno.. sta ces.. takva je sudbina ...   nek je bebac ziv i zdrav!!!

----------


## kailash

glede pohrane stanica...još se ne zna koliko se dugo one mogu održati funkcionalnima a i drugo pitanje koje se postavlja je ukoliko dijete oboli zaista od neke zloćudne bolesti, genetske, onda znači da su i matične stanice takve, te ne mogu pomoći u tom slučaju...

također sam čitala da dosta tih banaka uopće nema adekvatne uvjete skladištenja.....

----------


## Frle

Mi smo pohranili u Grazu, jer tada još nisu pohranjivali u privatnu banku kod nas. Jako smo bili zadovoljni.
Što se tiče rezanja pupčane, nisu je prerezali dok je još pulsirala, nego puno kasnije. Prvo su malenu pustili da zaplače, čistili joj nosić i sve to. I bila mi je na prsima još sa pupčanom. A kad su krenuli vaditi krv, bilo je nešto manje, ali su se potrudili i vadili dva puta. I bilo je dovoljno. Javili su nam iz Graza da je sve ok. 
A što se tiče toga da li pohraniti ili ne - dao Bog da mi nikada ne zatreba i da smo bacili u smeće te novce. Ali zato si nikada ne bi oprostila da mi jednog dana zatreba, pa da lupam glavom u zid zašto nisam. A mislim da medicina tako napreduje, da će sigurno biti nešto od toga.

----------


## L&L0809

podizem topic jer imam dilemu:

sto je bolje - pustiti da pupcana vrpca odpulsira svoje ili prikupiti maticne stanice? u dilemi sam, jer su mi na SD rekli da ne moze oboje (iako ocito u Grazu moze!)

----------


## Tincha

*L&L0809*  Da se lakše odlučiš (ili zapravo možda još i teže!) predlažem ti link

http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/content...3=0&G4=0&ID=51

Inače, već se dugo provode intenzivna istraživanja na dobivanju matičnih stanica iz odrslog organizma i sve je više uspjeha znanstvenika na tom području, pa je moje mišljenje da je pohranjivanje matičnih stanica iz pupkovine (osim doniranja) postalo samo još jedno ubiranje novaca.

----------


## kailash

> podizem topic jer imam dilemu:
> 
> sto je bolje - pustiti da pupcana vrpca odpulsira svoje ili prikupiti maticne stanice? u dilemi sam, jer su mi na SD rekli da ne moze oboje (iako ocito u Grazu moze!)


mislim da ne može ni u Grazu, odnosno, SVAKAKO beba ne dobije taj dio krvi koji se uzima radi pohrane stanica. e, sad, kako sam skeptična prema tome, jer se jednostavno ne provodi dovoljno dugo da bi se zaista moglo sa sigurnošću govoriti o sigurnosti pohrane stanica i njihovoj iskoristivosti, a SIGURNO je da bebi dobro dođe SVA krv...osobno bih radije neometano treže porodno doba nego pohranu stanica...

----------


## L&L0809

a nista, onda cemo odustati od doniranja krvi iz pupkovine. i na plan poroda nadodati da bi zeljela da pupcana vrpca odpulsira do kraja prije rezanja...citajuci link od Tinche (hvala ti   :Kiss:  ) nasla sam da se pupcana vrpca moze prerezati tek nakon izlaska posteljice  :?  jel postoji praksa u nasim rodilistima (SD npr) da tako dugo cekaju? i koja je razlika u cekanju da odpulsira do kraja i cekanja da posteljica izadje?

----------


## Baby

nisam shvatila, koliko bih novaca trebala izdvojiti za prikupljanje i pohranu matičnih stanica krvi iz pupkovine?
Bolnici, dakle, platim 1000 kuna za vađenje, dalje?

----------


## L&L0809

mozes donirati krv iz pupkovine ili je privatno pohraniti u banku maticnih stanica. ako je doniras, nista ne placas, a ako je privatno pohranjujes placas (frendici su rekli 15000kn).

http://www.kbc-zagreb.hr/klinike_i_z...iz%20pupkovine - tu imas sve informacije

----------


## mačkulina

ali meni nešto nije jasno te molim negog logičara da mi kaže da li ja griješim ili?  :?  :?  :? 

uzmimo primjer autoimunih bolesti.. (evo npr postoji jedan oblik leukemije koji je autoimuna bolset).. i sad rodi se bebica  i pohrane se bebicine matične stanice.. 
i oko 18 godine oboli od leukemije (autoimuni oblik te vrste leukemije)..
pitanje: kako će onda bebicine matične stanice pomoći njoj ako su (i jesu) njezine (znači sa genima autoimune bolseti)

meni ovo nema logike  :?

----------


## kailash

> ali meni nešto nije jasno te molim negog logičara da mi kaže da li ja griješim ili?  :?  :?  :? 
> 
> uzmimo primjer autoimunih bolesti.. (evo npr postoji jedan oblik leukemije koji je autoimuna bolset).. i sad rodi se bebica  i pohrane se bebicine matične stanice.. 
> i oko 18 godine oboli od leukemije (autoimuni oblik te vrste leukemije)..
> pitanje: kako će onda bebicine matične stanice pomoći njoj ako su (i jesu) njezine (znači sa genima autoimune bolseti)
> 
> meni ovo nema logike  :?


upravo je ovo jedan od argumenata onih koji ne vide smisao pohranjivanja matičnih stanica. 

meni je zaista najbolji zaključak jednog dr koji se time bavio da je "najbolje mjesto pohrane bebine krvi - beba".

Naime, uzimajući 100 ml krvi za pohranu stanica, to je kao da odraslog čovjeka lišite oko 1.75 l krvi... :/

----------


## mačkulina

ma nema logike..

evo ja imam hereditarnu trombofiliju (nasljednu trombofiliju) i ja imam mutaciju gena za sklonost trombozi, dubokoj venskoj trombozi i svim ljepotama te koagulacijske bolesti (ja ju naslijedila od oca i majke).

Samim time i moje dijete će ju naslijediti od mene..

Čemu onda uzimanje matičnih stanica kada ako i dobije npr duboku vensku trombozu i bude potrebno presađivanje opet će mu dati njegove matične stanice koje imaju genetski feler.

Navela sam ne dobar primjer bolesti (zbog toga se ne daju matične stanice) ali navela sam životan primjer. Isto se tako može navesti za bilo koju autoimunu bolest - baš za njih.. one su zapisane u genima njh nosiš

Pitanje: kako bolest koja je  zapisana u genima, može matičnim stanicama spasiti neku osobu???? kada joj se daju njezine vlastite matične stanice (koje imaju genski 'bug')

Inače, ako netko nije ni pohranio matične stanice.. tom čovjeku najbolji donor je samo njegov brat ili sestra (ni otac ni majka ni bratić ni nitko) a ako nema brata ili sestru onda vjerojatnost da se nađe kompatibilan donor je toliko malena da nemam riječi...

I sad dolazimo do one famozne Hebrangove štednje u zdravstvu.. možete misliti koji su to troškovi Čovjeku pronaći odgovarajućeg donora??

ne znam ali meni ovo sve u Hrvatskoj glede matičnih stanica zvuči kao bacanje prašine u oči...jer je nelogično

----------


## Mirtica

Da li je itko inzistirao da ne režu pupčanu vrpcu do izlaska posteljice ili je dovoljno pričekati da završi pulsiranje?
J je mjenjao krv s 2 dana (hiperbilirubinemija)pa sad proučavam sve i svašta da smanjim mogućnost istog drugoj bebi.... Dok nam je rekao da računamo s mijenjanjem za svu našu djecu  :/

----------


## Brunda

> Pitanje: kako bolest koja je zapisana u genima, može matičnim stanicama spasiti neku osobu???? kada joj se daju njezine vlastite matične stanice (koje imaju genski 'bug')


Ima hrpa genetskih poremećaja kod kojih stradaju određeni organi. Pitanje je dana kada će se iz matičnih stanica moći "uzgojiti" novi organ.

----------


## sirius

> Pitanje: kako bolest koja je zapisana u genima, može matičnim stanicama spasiti neku osobu???? kada joj se daju njezine vlastite matične stanice (koje imaju genski 'bug')
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ima hrpa genetskih poremećaja kod kojih stradaju određeni organi. Pitanje je dana kada će se iz matičnih stanica moći "uzgojiti" novi organ.


Matične stanice osobe koja je oboljela od leukemije ili bolesti od koje su joj stradali organi(u budučnosti) nisu idealne za uzoj novih.
Ali zato matične stanice brata ili sestre te osobe jesu.

Ali to nije nikakava _topla voda_ jer se na KBC-u puno godina prije nego je to postalo IN(tj.osnovana je Zaklada pa se pročulo)pohranjivale su se matične stanice brače i sestra djece koja su bila oboljela od malignih bolesti.

----------


## L&L0809

> Da li je itko inzistirao da ne režu pupčanu vrpcu do izlaska posteljice ili je dovoljno pričekati da završi pulsiranje?


ovo i mene zanima, i u cemu je razlika?

----------


## Brunda

> Brunda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Pitanje: kako bolest koja je zapisana u genima, može matičnim stanicama spasiti neku osobu???? kada joj se daju njezine vlastite matične stanice (koje imaju genski 'bug')
> ...


Ali postoje npr. metabolički poremećaji gdje to ne igra ulogu. Te matične stanice su itekako dobre za tu osobu (tj. biti će jer još ne rade organe iz njih, barem ne na ljudskoj populaciji koliko je meni pozanto).

----------


## mačkulina

ma neki dan me zbunila reportaža na televiziji..

Koliko shvatih ako ih doniraš sve 5 ali ako ih potrebuješ moli boga da ih ima (da ih nisu nekome već donirali)
Ako ih plaćaš plaćaš 15 000 kuna ali Rebro i Ministarsvo ti ne garantira za sigurnost njihovu. Znači one mogu i propasti i nikom ništa..

Ne kužim da li sam to dobro shvatila jer sam došla pred sam kraj emisije??

da li je tko to gledao

Hvala

----------


## L&L0809

nisam gledala emisiju, samo sam se raspitivala i da, u pravu si. nitko ti ne moze garantirati da ce se uspjesno pohraniti (mozda ce biti premala kolicina za pohranu, mozda nece biti dobro skladistene...), samo sto ako doniras (ne placas) ti nije toliko bed ako ne uspije - da platis 15000kn za nista, mislim da bi prolupala.

a sto se tice doniranja, da, idu onima kojima su potrebne, samo sto je vrlo mala vjerojatnost da ce maticne stanice tvog djeteta odgovarati nekoj nepoznatoj osobi (vjerojatnije je da ce odgovarati tvojoj drugoj djeci sto mislim da je ok). samo sto ti nitko ne moze garantirati...

ja jos uvijek cekam odgovor, ako netko zna, koja je razlika u rezanju pupcane vrpce nakon pulsiranja i nakon izlaska posteljice?

----------


## Maslačkica

Koliko sam ja skontala iz reportaže rekli su ako propadnu onda oni zadržavaju 5.000kn - a vani, npr. zadrže par stotina Eura.... razlika je velika.

----------


## Mum2Be

Mi smo pohranili, ako vas zanima mogu vam kasnije iz ugovora navesti cijenu, koliko vracaju i u kojim slucajevima.

----------


## Maslačkica

> Mi smo pohranili, ako vas zanima mogu vam kasnije iz ugovora navesti cijenu, koliko vracaju i u kojim slucajevima.


Mene bi zanimalo...

----------


## Mum2Be

Uglavnom, ako se ugovor raskine i set se vrati neostecen i neotvoren, vraca se cijela svota novca.
Ako prikupljanje krvi iz bilo kojeg razloga ne uspije, a set ostecen, KBC nadoknadjuje trosak seta 1000kn, ostatak vraca korisniku.
Ako korisnici raskinu ugovor nakon uzimanja krvi, KBC zadrzava naknadu za troskove registracije, obrade i pohrane. A ugovor se raskida ako:
- obrada krvi nije moguca (uzimaju se troskovi registracije)
- ako krv ima nedostatke te korisnici nisu suglasni s pohranom (uzimaju se troskovi reg., pohrane i obrade.

registracija, obrada i pohrana dodju 1500 eura ( 540 eura je cuvanje 18 god.)

----------


## Maslačkica

1500 eura je cjelokupna cijena + 540 eura za svih 18 godina? I nema više nikakvih troškova do 18. godine? 

- šta to znači da obrada krvi nije moguća? Zbog greške pri uzimanju ili zbog same krvi koja nema veze sa ljudskim faktorom? 
- i da li znaš možda o kakvim nedostacima se govori? Kao u stilu da krv bebe nije zdrava ili nešto drugo kao npr. ljudska greška? 


Na reportaži su spominjali da rade na izmjeni ugovora, pa se nadam da će biti povoljnije. 
I isto su spomenuli ovaj 2. slučaj, ali nisu rekli o čemu se radi nego samo u stilu da nisu imali takav slučaj do sada. 


Da li se čuvaju stanice i nakon 18. godine i da li su iskoristive nakon tih 18. godina?

----------


## Brunda

> šta to znači da obrada krvi nije moguća? Zbog greške pri uzimanju ili zbog same krvi koja nema veze sa ljudskim faktorom? 
> - i da li znaš možda o kakvim nedostacima se govori? Kao u stilu da krv bebe nije zdrava ili nešto drugo kao npr. ljudska greška?


Pod ovo prvo mislim da je u pitanju manjak krvi, tj. manje od one propisane količine (ako je br. stanica s jezgrom u ishodišno sakupljenoj krvi iz pupkovine manji od 1x10 na 8). S tim da u ugovoru imaš dio gdje u slučaju da želiš da bez obzira na to pohrane krv možeš to i naznačiti.
Ovo drugo mislim da se odnosi na zarazne bolesti na koje se majka testira u rodilištu (hepatitis B i C, HIV i sifilis) jer ako su ti nalazi pozitivni KBC neće pohraniti matične stanice.

----------


## Brunda

ovaj  8)  smajlić je ustvari 10 na osmu.

----------


## piplica

> Koliko shvatih ako ih doniraš sve 5 ali ako ih potrebuješ moli boga da ih ima (da ih nisu nekome već donirali)
> Ako ih plaćaš plaćaš 15 000 kuna ali Rebro i Ministarsvo ti ne garantira za sigurnost njihovu. Znači one mogu i propasti i nikom ništa..


Sada ja  ne razumijem, znači i kada se matične stanice doniraju Zakladi AR, također postoji mogućnost da ih jednog dana dobiješ ako ti nedajbože zatrebaju? :?

----------


## puntica

> Sada ja  ne razumijem, znači i kada se matične stanice doniraju Zakladi AR, također postoji mogućnost da ih jednog dana dobiješ ako ti nedajbože zatrebaju? :?


naravno!

pod uvjetom da je pohrana bila uspješna i da nikome nisu bile potrebne.

----------


## piplica

> piplica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sada ja  ne razumijem, znači i kada se matične stanice doniraju Zakladi AR, također postoji mogućnost da ih jednog dana dobiješ ako ti nedajbože zatrebaju? :?
> 
> 
> naravno!
> 
> pod uvjetom da je pohrana bila uspješna i da nikome nisu bile potrebne.


Da, to sam shvatila, ali opet ostaje bar 50% šanse, ako ne i više da su uspješno pohranjene i nisu bile drugima kompatibilne.

Ako ih ne doniraš, šanse su ti skoro nikakve da ti ta ista Zaklada nađe kompatibilnog donora, tako barem cure kažu...

----------


## piplica

Evo, sada sam pročitala na stranicama Zaklade Ana Rukavina da tek svaka treća donirana krv iz pupkovine zadovoljava sve uvjete za pohranjivanje (dok je kod pohranjivanja za osobne potrebe postotak viši), ali i da je šansa da se te djetetove pohranjene matične stanice u Zakladi iskoriste za transplantaciju nepoznatom primatelju jako male od 1: 30 000 do 1: 100 000, ovisno o etničkoj skupini.

----------


## Maslačkica

> Evo, sada sam pročitala na stranicama Zaklade Ana Rukavina da tek svaka treća donirana krv iz pupkovine zadovoljava sve uvjete za pohranjivanje (dok je kod pohranjivanja za osobne potrebe postotak viši)


Ovo je baš sramotno i ako je tako onda mi se čini da je isključivo ljudski faktor u pitanju s obzirom da je za osobne potrebe postostak veći...mislim...
(jesam li možda pogrešno razumjela?)

----------


## piplica

Ma ne, nego krv koja se pohranjuje za vlastite potrebe treba zadovoljavati manje uvjeta od one koja se pohranjuje za donacije nepoznatom primatelju (od količine i broja matičnih stanica do raznih testova...).

----------


## Mum2Be

U svakom slucaju ako se odlucite na pohranjivanje, nazovite zakladu i pitajte sve sto vas zanima. 
Mene je jedino iznenadilo to da je ta kolicina prikupljene krvi dovoljna za osobu do 26kg (da je bila za javnu pohranu, bilo bi za osobu do 30ak kg), dakle za dijete do nekih 6,7 god.
I jos su pronasli bakteriju (koja je valjda bila na kozi pupkovine, a mozda i u nestreilnim uvjetima kako je prikupljena), ali su rekli da je krv dobra i da ju se isplati cuvati.
A kako mi je necakinja prije 2 god. izljecena   :Heart:   upravo mat. stanicama iz pupkovine, nisam dvojila ni trenutka.

----------


## mačkulina

> puntica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  piplica prvotno napisa
> ...


ma da sve to stoji ali stalno se govori na Tv i u medijima ako platiš u Rebru a propadnu...

Pa teoretski mogu i propasti ako ih doniraš?

Danas čitam kod zubara u Story-ju da su svi ovi selebretiji dali u banke van Hrvatske..

Pitanje: kako je to moguće ako naše Ministarstvo ne dozvoljava transport vani

Moram priznati, meni sa ovim matičnim stanicama ništa baš nije bistro.. imam osjećaj da je to sve neko igranje u mutnom

----------


## lino

da li netko ima iskustva sa pohranom matičnih stanica za osobne potrebe u Splitu? Kontaktirala sam bolnicu u ZG i što se tehničkog dijela tiče nema problema - poslati će nam ugovor, kit za vađenje a nakon vađenja sami transportiramo u Zg. Mene brine da li mogu biti sigurna da će mi to u bilo koje doba noći med.sestra biti spremna i voljna izvaditi (malo sam skeptična po pitanju osoblja zbog lošeg iskustva pri prvom porodu)?

----------


## uskoromama

evo podižem ovu temu, pa molim iskustva vas koji ste nedavno prošli proceduru; sad sam 36+3, rodit ću na sv. Duhu.
Pohranili bi krv za vlastite potrebe.

Što mi je prvi korak, trebam li kontaktirati Rebro ili dogovaram na sv. Duhu??
Nadam se da će mi netko brzo odgovoriti jer  se pothitno moram primiti ovoga da se ne porodim prije nego sve riješimo....

----------


## L&L0809

http://www.kbc-zagreb.hr/klinike_i_z...iz%20pupkovine

ovdje ti sve pise. ja sam to htjela napraviti (na kraju sam se ipak odlucila cekati da pupcana vrpca otpulsira pa je doniranje propalo). zvala sam Rebro i tamo su mi rekli da na SD imaju stalno potreban kit za donaciju, da samo trebas prije nego rodis to traziti i potpisati formular. koliko se sjecam, isprintas si neku izjavu na ovoj stranici Rebra koju sam stavila, to ispunis cca par dana prije ocekivanog termina, i to je to. al nazovi jos jednom Rebro, za svaki slucaj, mozda se nesto promijenilo u ovih par mjeseci.

----------


## uskoromama

hvala ti!
zvala sam ih, ali nitko se ne javlja, probat ću opet.
ja sam se dosta informirala i iako je nekako više ovih argumenata "protiv", ne znam... nekako si ne bi mogla oprostiti da jednom znam da sam mogla pohraniti te stanice.... a nisam....

tako da mislim da ćemo ipak platiti tih 15000 i moliti Boga da mi nikad neće trebati...
 :/

----------


## sirius

slobodno ih pohrani u banku od zaklade.Briga o njima,pohrana i čuvanje potpuno su jednaki u obje banke.Šansa da tvoje stanice nekome odgovaraju su užasno male,a šansa da u isto vrijeme trebaju vama gotovo da i ne postoji.
U slučaju maligne bolesti ovog djeteta i tako se ne mogu iskoristiti.

----------


## L&L0809

slazem se sa sirius, nema potrebe placati, na istom linku imas kako se pohranjuje za osobne potrebe (placanje) i kako se donira u zakladu. dakle, doniraj, iz razloga koje je sirius navela (i da usparas 15000kn).

----------


## babel

Bok cure.
Ne znam jesan li nešto krivo razumila ali u Zg-u je besplatno vađenje mat. stanica koje se doniraju zakladi, jel tako?
Kod nas nije. Bolnici za uslugu se plaća 1 500kn. I naravno sami obavljate transport...
Uglavnom čitajući vas i ja san odustala od te namjere. Beba će se roditi dogovorenim CR pa joj je to već dovoljan šok. A dr. je bez problema obećala da će pupčanu pustiti da otpulsira. Valjda me neće privariti.

----------


## Trilian

> U slučaju maligne bolesti ovog djeteta i tako se ne mogu iskoristiti.


Nemojte mišljenje o ovakvim pitanjima donostiti na temelju informacija s foruma jer osoba koja vam daje te informacije možda govori gluposti

----------


## Indi

> hvala ti!
> zvala sam ih, ali nitko se ne javlja, probat ću opet.
> ja sam se dosta informirala i iako je nekako više ovih argumenata "protiv", ne znam... nekako si ne bi mogla oprostiti da jednom znam da sam mogla pohraniti te stanice.... a nisam....
> 
> tako da mislim da ćemo ipak platiti tih 15000 i moliti Boga da mi nikad neće trebati...
>  :/



Pošalji im faks jer su sad na G.O i teško ih je uhvatiti pri telefonu.
Zvah za šogoricu i prvo smo stupili u kontakt putem faksa, a onda telefonski.

----------


## Indi

*Babel*, iskreno me smeta što bolnice toliko naplaćuju vađenje m.stanica jer je to posao od 10-tak minuta, pogotovo ako se radi o doniranju u Zakladu.

Kod nas se vade besplatno, tj.bez ikakve naknade.

Šogorica je rodila CR prije 15dana i donirala je matične.

----------


## sirius

> sirius prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> U slučaju maligne bolesti ovog djeteta i tako se ne mogu iskoristiti.
> 
> 
> Nemojte mišljenje o ovakvim pitanjima donostiti na temelju informacija s foruma jer osoba koja vam daje te informacije možda govori gluposti


Moje informacije su iz bolničkih izvora tj.od osoblja koje rade na zamrzavanju i općenito onih koji rade sa matičnim stanicama.

----------


## uskoromama

> http://www.kbc-zagreb.hr/klinike_i_zavodi/banka%20krvi%20iz%20pupkovine
> 
> ovdje ti sve pise. ja sam to htjela napraviti (na kraju sam se ipak odlucila cekati da pupcana vrpca otpulsira pa je doniranje propalo). zvala sam Rebro i tamo su mi rekli da na SD imaju stalno potreban kit za donaciju, da samo trebas prije nego rodis to traziti i potpisati formular. koliko se sjecam, isprintas si neku izjavu na ovoj stranici Rebra koju sam stavila, to ispunis cca par dana prije ocekivanog termina, i to je to. al nazovi jos jednom Rebro, za svaki slucaj, mozda se nesto promijenilo u ovih par mjeseci.


Dobila sam Rebro u međuvremenu.
Ovo što ti opisuješ je doista tako jednostavno, ali nije procedura za pohranu za osobne potrebe, već za javnu banku, jedino u tom slučaju ti dolaziš samo s ispunjenim papirima, a kit te čeka na SD.

Kod pohrane za osobne potrebe, najprije trebam sa KBC Zagreb potpisati ugovor (mogu mi ga poslati poštom, pa ga ja potpisanog vraćam, za što mi je malo vremena ili se može osobno doći potpisati).Nakon potpisa uplaćujem 2056 eura u kunskoj protuvrijednosti i dobivam kit koji moram nositi sa sobom u bolnicu na porod (zajedno s papirima, naravno). Također, prije poroda moram na SD reći da želim pohranu matičnih stanica za osobne potrebe i prije porodaplatiti uslugu uzimanja krvi iz pupkovine još 1000 kn. I da, kad krv iz pupkovine bude izvađena, sami se moramo pobrinuti da se krv dostavi na Rebro.
Dakle, sve je puno, puno kompliciranije nego ako doniram u javnu banku. :/

----------


## uskoromama

> Trilian prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  sirius prvotno napisa
> ...


Na stranicama KBC Zagreb jasno i glasno piše da je vjerojatnost da će se autologna, znači krv djeteta od kojeg je pohranjena iskoristiti za to isto dijete od 1:2500 do 1:200 000. 
Dakle Sirius, u pravu si.... moram priznati da nisam znala da su mogućnosti tako male i to mi sad ruši cijeli koncept.... ako ne mogu pomoći mojoj bebi, a ove su mogućnosti toliko male da se gotovo može reći da ne mogu, kome mogu pomoći?? Mogu li u slučaju potrebe biti od koristi meni i mom mužu? Znam da mogu biti korisne za neko drugo dijete, ali nama je ovo prvo dijete i trenutno ne znam hoćemo li ih imati više...
Sve ovo skupa mi se čini kao jedan veliki eksperiment...a nije da imamo novaca, ali za ovo mi nikad ne bi bilo žao dati kad bi znala da barem postoji mogućnost da će nam pomoći...
Ipak, čim na trenutak odlučim da ih neću pohraniti za "osobne potrebe" već u javnu banku, preplavi me takva grižnja savjesti da vam to ne mogu opisati ...
Pomozite....

----------


## Trilian

> Na stranicama KBC Zagreb jasno i glasno piše da je vjerojatnost da će se autologna, znači krv djeteta od kojeg je pohranjena iskoristiti za to isto dijete od 1:2500 do 1:200 000. 
> Sve ovo skupa mi se čini kao jedan veliki eksperiment...a nije da imamo novaca, ali za ovo mi nikad ne bi bilo žao dati kad bi znala da barem postoji mogućnost da će nam pomoći...


To su statistički podaci za transplatacije do 20. godine djeteta. Ne piše statistika za starije osobe. Isto ne piše koja je vjerojatnost da ćeš u svjetskim bankama naći podudarnog donora. (Ako se dobro sjećam, Anu Rukavinu su na kraju htjeli pokušati spasiti transplantacijom stanica nepopudarnog donora jer boljeg rješenja nije bilo.)




> Sve ovo skupa mi se čini kao jedan veliki eksperiment...a nije da imamo novaca, ali za ovo mi nikad ne bi bilo žao dati kad bi znala da barem postoji mogućnost da će nam pomoći...


Da, i meni se čini da je to veliki eksperiment. Skupi eksperiment. Postoji mogućnosti da će pomoći, posebice kad se ima na umu da će znanost u tom pogledu jako napredovati, ali lako je moguće i da će se ova investicija pokazati kao popuno bačan novac.

----------


## L&L0809

uskoromama - sorry, tkao je to kad povrsno citas istovremeno pokusavajuci uspavati dijete   :Embarassed:   mislila sam da i ti planiras donirati krv iz pupkovine, a ne pohraniti za osobne potrebe. ja sam htjela donirati.

----------


## Nora Fora

Evo još jedne neodlučne i zbunjene buduće mame... Dakle, za 20 dana mi je termin, a mi se još nismo odlučili što i kako s matičnim stanicama. 

Prvo smo imali trilemu: 
1. donirati, budući da je vjerojatnost da netko drugi iskoristi naše matiče, minimalna, a uz to je tu i nada da to nama nikad neće ni trebati, pa kad se to dvoej zbroji... čemu to sve?

2. ako je stvarno tako mala šansa da nam to neće trebati, čemu onda djetetu oduzimati tako veliki postotak krvi i jednostavno ne pustiti posteljicu da odpulsira do kraja i ne pohraniti mat. stanice?

Ova varijanta je propala u vodu kad sam pričala s frendom koji je ujedno ginekolog koji radi u rodilištu! i rekao mi da je to s pulsiranjem zabluda, jer se djetetovo srce može opteretiti većim volumenom krvi, te se to ne radi... :/  Nemojte me zatući   :Razz:  , samo citiram doktora...

3. pohraniti za vlastite potrebe. I izgleda, da ćemo ovo napraviti, jer iako je sad jako mala vjerojatnost da je od ove varijante trenutno puno veća korist nego od doniranja ( a trebala bi biti s obzirom na cijenu), za ovo smo se odlučili jedino iz razloga što ova varijanta predstavlja mogućnost da će netko iz naše obitelji (mi - 50%, braća i sestre djeteta od kojeg se uzimaju mat. stanice - 25%) ukoliko, ne daj Bože, bude trebao, imati koristi za koje se sada i ne zna. Dakle, ovo sam shvatila kao neku vrstu premije osiguranja   :Smile:  ... Ne znam kako bih to drugačije nazvala.

Netko je pisao da ta krv može pomoći samo osobi do 26 kg i to me posebno zabrinulo, ali sam se raspitala na Rebru i njihova dr. kaže da sve ovisi o tome koliko ima mat. stanica u prikupljenoj krvi. U prosjeku se prikupi 80 ml krvi, a ta krv u prosjeku sadrži toliko mat. st. koje mogu pomoći osobi od 30 kg, ali tu nastupa onaj dio o mogućnostima u budućnosti koji je nas "kupio"... >Dakle, moguće je da će se jednom stanicom moći napraviti puno više nego što je moguće danas.

Eto to su moja razmišljanja, nadam se da će nekome pomoći, a isto tako se nadam da će netko iznijeti i suprotno mišljenje, ukoliko nešto od ovog što sam napisala ne stoji...

----------


## Svea

Nora Fora, ovo pišem kao odgovor tebi, postove iznad nisam stigla čitati.
Naime, i sama sam tijekom trudnoće shvatila da moram donjeti jako puno odluka prije samog poroda, a jedna od velikih odluka je bila i o matičnim stanicama. Prije trudnoće sam mislila, da... svakako ću ih uzeti. No, kada sam se našla u situaciji da moram o tome i odlučiti - puno sam se informirala i na kraju odlučila - niti donirati, niti pohraniti.

Kako sam došla do te informirane odluke, nakon puno proučavanja i čitanja:
1. Naručila sam ugovore s Rebra i detaljno ih pročitala. Tamo doslovce piše da ti mogu namjerno uništiti matične stanice i da za to neće biti odgovorni. Sken tog aneksa ugovoru imam i mogu proslijediti svima. Apsolutno šokantno. (dakle, ja ću platiti i pohraniti, a oni ih mogu doslovce baciti i ja im ne mogu ništa)
2. Jako mi je bilo važno da pupčana vrpca odpulsira. Ako želiš uzeti matične stanice, moraš rezati pupkovinu dok još pulsira. Dakle, ne možeš dobiti i ovce i novce.
3. Jedna primalja mi je dala misliti svojom rečenicom: hm... a što ako baš zato što uzmeš te iste matične stanice djetetu na samom početku (jer to nije baš mala količina krvi... i da, ako se ne uzme... ta ista krv ode u dijete).. možda će, ali samo možda... mu na neki način i faliti.... (meni tu ima logike, koliko god da je ovo... onak...)
4. Cijena uzimanja je zaista velika, a postotak ozdravljenja pomoću matičnih stanica je zaista jako jako jako malen (naišla sam na podatak da je do sada u cijelom svijet u pomoću matičnih stanica izlječeno ispod 100 osoba).... moguće da je netočan, vrlo moguće... ali iz još nekih izvora sam dobila informaciju da je to još uvijek u zapravo eksperimentalnoj fazi. I da se ovdje zapravo radi o jako velikom biznisu. Ljudi su spremni jako puno platiti da budu sigurni da uvijek mogu pomoći svojoj djeci. 

Nadam se da će ti ovo biti od bilo kakve pomoći.

----------


## mačkulina

svea potpuno se slažem sa tobom.
Ja sam jako bila zainteresirana za matične stanice ali moj doktor me od toga odgovorio baš rekavši to...

zašto uzimeti nešto što mu sad treba, ako mu hoćete dobro radije pustiti da posteljica sama ispulsira.

I tako je bilo... moja mala je dobila svu svoju krv u sebe  :Smile: 

doduše meni te matične stanice nisu logične u jednom dijelu.. uzmino npr genetske bolesti (a ima ih ohoho.. ali npr oblik leukemije)
i sad npr sirota bebica oboli.. kako će njoj njezine matične stanice pomoći kada isto imaju genetski feler??
meni je to totalno nelogično  :?  logičnije mi je da mu pomogne njezin brat ili sestra nego njegove matične stanice.

----------


## kaktusmama

Želim dodati prakticni savjet za mame koje rađaju daleko od Zg-a. M. stanice mogu putovati i avionom, samo je potrebno da rodilište odnosno doktor izda potvrdu da su to m. stanice, a onda na aerodromu to potvrdi nadležni ljecnik (kojeg ima svaki aerodrom). Tako stanice ne idu u rengen i ne važe ona pravila  o kolicini tekucine itd... Predlažem da se raspitate nesto ranije.

----------


## jelena.O

Cure jel tko u zadnje vrijeme donirao MS ili planira ih donirati ?

----------


## chora

trebam roditi 10.7., muž mi boluje od jedne reumatske bolesti, autoimune, vezane za HLA-B27, zove se Ankilozantni spondilitis a njegova sestra dok je bila mala umrla je od leukemije....naime, mama joj je išla na slikanje pluča a nije znala da je trudna....pa pretpostavljam da je to radi toga....

zainteresirala sam se za ovu temu....ali nije mi nigdje razvidno vidljivo....da li postoji mogučnost tretiranja mog muža tim stanicama od bebe....ili sprečavanje takve bolesti kod bebe budući da je ona u nekoj mjeri naslijedna....

koga bi mogla konzultirati u vezi toga

----------


## sirius

> trebam roditi 10.7., muž mi boluje od jedne reumatske bolesti, autoimune, vezane za HLA-B27, zove se Ankilozantni spondilitis a njegova sestra dok je bila mala umrla je od leukemije....naime, mama joj je išla na slikanje pluča a nije znala da je trudna....pa pretpostavljam da je to radi toga....
> 
> zainteresirala sam se za ovu temu....ali nije mi nigdje razvidno vidljivo....da li postoji mogučnost tretiranja mog muža tim stanicama od bebe....ili sprečavanje takve bolesti kod bebe budući da je ona u nekoj mjeri naslijedna....
> 
> koga bi mogla konzultirati u vezi toga


Vjerojatno imunologa koji vodi muža. Oni bi trebali biti  upoznati sa mogućnostima liječenja  MS kod određene bolest (iako se to ne provodi vjerojatno kod nas) ili barem kakva su najnovija istraživanja u tom smjeru. Ako to ne upali ne preostaje ti ništa nego _izguglati_ klinike u inozemstvu koje se bave takvim načinom liječenja pa pitati konkretno kakva je procedura i šanse za liječenje u vašem slučaju.

----------


## tulip

ja sam se prije dvije godine dosta raspitivala o tome, proučavala sam papire i sa rebra i iz austrije, nisu mi se baš svidjeli, ali , čini mi se da cellavie u austriji sprema prikupljene mat. stanice u tri posudice, da se, kao, mogu koristiti za više osoba (kad se jednom otvori tj. odmrzne više nema ponovnog zamrzavanja). u smislu da bude za bebu samu, ali eventualno i za brata, sestru, roditelje. (sad sam pokušala naći te stranice, ali nešto su promijenili pa je samo na njemačkom i ne snalazim se). mislim da to kod nas ne rade.
informacije su da je ta količina koju je moguće prikupiti ipak premala za odraslu osobu. (ali možda neće biti premala za 5,10 godina? tko zna kakav će biti razvoj znanosti i tehnologije?)

s obzirom na situaciju koju imaš, jasno mi je da razmišljaš o čuvanju, ja sam razmišljala iako nemam neke rizične faktore, jer vjerujem u napredak znanosti i u nove mogućnosti koje sada ni ne slutimo. S druge strane mi je uvijek intrigantno ono što je Svea gore napisala - da li time štetimo bebi, da li bi najbolja prevencija bolesti bila baš da dozvolimo bebi da te stanice dobije u trenutku kad je to priroda predvidjela? vi npr. pretpostavljate da je rentgen u trudnoći kriv za bolest, a znanstvenici danas proučavaju kakav je utjecaj ranog rezanja pupkovine dugoročno na zdravlje cijelih generacija.

bojim se da nisam od pomoći, možemo vječno filozofirati o tome da li više vjerujemo prirodi ili znanosti. s obzirom na konkretne probleme koje imate u obitelji, probaj se informirati kod stručnjaka o mogućnostima koje su njima na raspolaganju za liječenje konkretnih bolesti, ne samo na Rebru (oni naravno žele prodati, a možda ti je dovoljno sigurno i da ih doniraš) 

puno sreće želim i da svi budete dobro, a ti da se ne uništavaš mozgajući


.

----------


## jelena.O

evo meni uredno pohranili za Anu Rukavinu!

----------


## chora

i mi!

----------


## mina30

> slobodno ih pohrani u banku od zaklade.Briga o njima,pohrana i čuvanje potpuno su jednaki u obje banke.Šansa da tvoje stanice nekome odgovaraju su užasno male,a šansa da u isto vrijeme trebaju vama gotovo da i ne postoji.
> *U slučaju maligne bolesti ovog djeteta i tako se ne mogu iskoristiti*.


Ovo je potpuno tocno (govorim kao strucnjak iz podrucja). Jedini interes privatnih banaka je zarada, to znaci sto manje uloziti, a sto vise dobiti. Nazalost, toliko su glasni i toliko novaca trose na reklamu da jos uvijek hrpa ljudi nasjeda na propagandu. Jedino sto cete vi od toga dobiti je da ce vam uzeti grdne pare. Ideja da ce za vaseg zivota medicina toliko uznapredovati da ce vam iz njih moci napraviti jetru ili neki drugi organ je totalna glupost. Dakle, pohranjenje stanice za privatnu svrhu *nemaju bas nikakvu primjenu.* Europska komisije preporuca da se obeshrabruje pohrana u privatne banke a u nekim zapadnim zemljama npr. Italiji je i zabranjeno zakonom. S druge strane ako zelite donirati, nekom djetetu mozete spasiti zivot. Uvjeti pohranivanja (bilo privatno ili donacija) u Hrvatskoj su isti kao u EU, ne zato sto su nasi tako htjeli, nego zato sto su morali jer ih je EU na to natjerala. Zakljucak: ne dajte se nasamariti, a ako vec jeste, to je zato jer niste dobili preve informacije. Mozete se informirati u Zakladi Ana Rukavina ili u ministarstvu zdravstva.

----------


## nevena

http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/content...3=0&G4=0&ID=51

http://www.roda.hr/article/read/prik...alje-vampirice

dva korisna clanka na ovu temu

----------


## latika

> http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/content...3=0&G4=0&ID=51
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/article/read/prik...alje-vampirice
> 
> dva korisna clanka na ovu temu


mi smo planirali uzeti krv iz pupkovine, i vec smo poceli skupljati novce al sad kad sam ovo procitala nista mi vise nije jasno,,,uh zasto sve mora biti tako komplicirano...

----------


## laura29

> Ovo je potpuno tocno (govorim kao strucnjak iz podrucja). Jedini interes privatnih banaka je zarada, to znaci sto manje uloziti, a sto vise dobiti. Nazalost, toliko su glasni i toliko novaca trose na reklamu da jos uvijek hrpa ljudi nasjeda na propagandu. Jedino sto cete vi od toga dobiti je da ce vam uzeti grdne pare. Ideja *da ce za vaseg zivota medicina toliko uznapredovati da ce vam iz njih moci napraviti jetru ili neki drugi organ je totalna glupost. Dakle, pohranjenje stanice za privatnu svrhu nemaju bas nikakvu primjenu.* Europska komisije preporuca da se obeshrabruje pohrana u privatne banke a u nekim zapadnim zemljama npr. Italiji je i zabranjeno zakonom. S druge strane ako zelite donirati, nekom djetetu mozete spasiti zivot. Uvjeti pohranivanja (bilo privatno ili donacija) u Hrvatskoj su isti kao u EU, ne zato sto su nasi tako htjeli, nego zato sto su morali jer ih je EU na to natjerala. Zakljucak: ne dajte se nasamariti, a ako vec jeste, to je zato jer niste dobili preve informacije. Mozete se informirati u Zakladi Ana Rukavina ili u ministarstvu zdravstva.


Slično nam je rekao i dr. za vrijeme moje prve trudnoće kad smo ga pitali o iskoristivosti matičnih stanica za dijete čije su stanice. Objasnio nam je da bi tek korist mogao imati brat ili sestra kojemu bi te stanice bile potrebne. Zato smo ih na kraju odlučili oba puta donirati.

----------


## Kimi

Isto tako smo i mi pohranili matične stanice od oba djeteta jer je rečeno da je veća korist za braću i sestre nego za dijete od koga su uzete matične stanice. Ako je točna informacija da to vrijedi za djecu do nekih 26 kg to mi baš nema smisla, jer zašto bi se onda te matične stanice čuvale do 18. godine djeteta kako piše u ugovoru. Sad se samo nadam da nam neće ni trebati i da je to stvarno "bačen novac".

----------


## Traveller

> ISad se samo nadam da nam neće ni trebati i da je to stvarno "bačen novac".


tako i mi!!!

----------


## Francesca

Da li je itko pohranio u Brisel u Cryo-save preko Bih?

----------


## sandi

reci cu samo ovo: da je pohranjivanje u privatni banku besplatno uvjerena sam da bi bar 80% ljudi izabralo tu opciju. Isto mislim i za cjepiva poput prevenara, rotarixa itd., da roditelji ne moraju zavlaciti ruku u vlastiti novcanik daleko bi vise djece bilo njima vakcinirano.

----------


## sandi

Da je porod kod Podbnika 4 puta jeftiniji sigurno bi se tamo radjalo puno vise djece. Nije korektno traziti mane i stvarati predrasude prema postupcima i uslugama koje se placaju, i na taj nacin umirivati vlastitu savijest. Sve me to podsjeca na onu djecju basnu o lisici koja se ne moze popeti do grozdja pa bez da ga je probala tvrdi kako je kiselo.

----------


## petarpan123

Tema me opet zanima jer sam 2 put trudna. Prvi put platili smo punu cijenu za čuvanje matičnih stanica jer je to bio poklon obitelji. No, za ovo dijete ga neće kao takvog biti, a ja odjednom toliko love za platiti - nemam. Zanima me zašto rode koje su zbilja aktivne u svemu nisu i po ovom pitanju aktivne? Jer, mnooogo žena pojma o ovoj temi nema, niti znaju da u nas postoji ta mogućnost niti što konkretno znači. A, mislim da je bitna. Kao i činjenica da bi puno više bilo onih koji bi i na tu opciju pomislili kada bi se recimo plaćalo obročno - tipa kroz tih 18 godina 100kn mjesečno - to bi si ipak većina mogla priuštiti. 
S druge strane, ovo o kolanju krvi i kasnijem rezanju pupkovine sam već više puta čula - zašto se bar tu ne napravi pomak pa se dozvoli tih pari minuta idile majke i djeteta, na korist prvenstveno djeteta? Neovisno o temi matične stanice, u nas se to reže po defaultu odmah koliko ja znam iz iskustva mojih prijateljica i valstitoga...
Da zaključim, mislim da bi jedna javna akcija na temu koliko je bitno pupkovini pustiti da "odradi" svoje, kao i o važnosti skupljanja matičnih stanica, i opciji da to bude dostupno svima, a ne samo bogatima - bila izuzetno korisna, a po dosadašnjim iskustvima s akcijama rode - nadam se i jednako uspješna. Ja sam svakako za, i spremna pomoći, u interesu sve naše dječice.....

----------


## Strippy

I meni je ovo aktualno i vrlo interesantno, pa molim one koji su to nedavno prošli (osobito kod poroda na SD), da napišu iskustvo.

----------


## Marina5

Pozdrav,
podižem malo temu... Zanima me je li netko što čuo o privatnoj pohrani matičnih stanica preko Cryo-Save? Jedna poznanica davno je radi njih otišla roditi u Sloveniju a neki dan mi veli moja gin. da je načula da uskoro otvaraju ured i u Hr (preko globalne stranice još nemaju kontakt, moram to istražiti). Ako je to stvarno moguće svakako bih to obavila preko njih (za jedno 5 mj  :Smile: ). A sad, plusevi i minusi, ne znam, svatko misli da radi najbolje za sebe. 
Koliko vidim po stranici ima ih skoro po cijeloj „ex-Ju“ (Slovenija, Srbija, CG, Bosna…).
Hvala svima  :Smile:

----------


## marusha99

Mi smo (nadam se) pohranili maticne stanice u Krio, beba je rodjena 06.10.medjutim jos uvijek nismo dobili certifikat da je pohranjivanje uspjesno obavljeno. Nadam se da cemo ovih dana dobiti vijesti.
Dvije razlike izmedju KBC Zagreb I Krio = Krio je jeftiniji (1700€ s time da placanje ide 400€ akontacije po potpisu ugovora a ostatak 8-10dana nakon poroda) pohranjivanje je na 20 god (Kbc 18god) Krio se brine o prijevozu krvi (KBC morate sami donijeti krv u roku 24sata)
Mi smo cak "uhvatili" neku akciju u Krio I dobili smo 900kn vrijednosti bonova u DM-a
Mi se isto nadamo da nam nece trebati, I da ce biti "bacen" novac ali svi vidimo kako svijet sad cu se izraziti malo grubo, ide k vragu, sve je vise bolesti, mutiranih virusa I bakterija, medicina napreduje vrtoglavito naprijed I za par godina tko zna sto ce sve jos izumiti ali I kakve ce se nove bolesti pojaviti.

----------


## Marina5

marusha, rodila si u Zagrebu? Je li to baš Cryo-Save ili neka druga firma sličnog imena? Malo me bune te sličnosti... Tnx  :Smile:

----------


## nesi25

Svima koji imaju u planu pohraniti krv iz pupkovine tj. matične stanice za vlastite potrebe u Hrvatskoj želim napisati svoje iskustvo i upozoriti na to da mogu biti nepravedno oštećeni i izigrani. Također želim zamoliti i da mi se javi ako ima netko tko je prošao slično. 
Cijena usluge pohrane matični stanica u Hrvatskoj (na KB Rebro) u ukupnom iznosu od 15.707,84 kn (uključujući i 1.000,00 kn koje naplaćuje bolnica za uslugu prikupljanja krvi) je prilično visoka za hrvatski standard pa roditelji koji su spremni izdvojiti toliki iznos vjeruju kako ulažu u nešto bitno za svoje dijete što u budućnosti u određenoj situaciji može spasiti njegov život ili život nekog drugog u njegovom srodstvu. Ugovaranje ove usluge čak i u slučaju dovoljno velikog prikupljenog volumena krvi iz pupkovine na žalost nosi određene rizike koji za posljedicu, osim nemogućnosti pohrane matičnih stanica u Banku krvi, imaju gubitak određenog dijela prethodno uplaćenih financijskih sredstava. Jedan od takvih rizika je inficiranje krvi od strane bolničkog osoblja zbog nedovoljne educiranosti i nepažnje što se upravo meni dogodilo. Kako bi se uklonio navedeni rizik i izbjegla infekcija potrebno je pupkovinu s pažnjom sterilizirati prije obavljanja same punkcije pupkovine što osoblje KB Sveti Duh očito nije učinilo u mom slučaju obzirom da su rezultati mikrobiološkog testiranja koje je obavilo stručno osoblje u KBC Zagreb pokazali prisutnost bakterije Propinobacterium species. Navedena bakterija je bakterija koja živi na ljudskoj koži koja se u mom slučaju prenjela u krv iz pukovine zbog loše obavljene sterilizacije. Tako da prikupljenu krv u mom slučaju nije bilo moguće pohraniti zbog ljudske greške. Naravno, osim što su mi nanijeli neizmjernu štetu zbog koje postoji mogućnost da se jednog dana neće moći spasiti nečiji život kao, nanijeli su mi u  financijsku štetu u iznosu od 5.584,00 kn koji uključuje troškove registracije krvi u Banci krvi iz pupkovine u KBC Zagreb u iznosu od 4.584,00 kn i troškove prikupljanja krvi koje je naplatila KB „Sveti Duh“ u iznosu od 1.000,00 kn. Dakle, ne samo da sam zbog nemara osoblja bolnice u kojoj sam rodila izgubila mogućnost pohrane matičnih stanica nego sam još pored toga izgubila i 5.584,00 kn jer su Sveti Duh i Rebro fino naplatili svoju "uslugu" i ne žele vratiti novac. Eto pa da dobro promislite prije nego se odlučite za pohranu matičnih stanica kod nas osobito ako rađate u KB Sveti Duh. I dobro pročitajte ugovor sa KB Rebro jer se njime štite ko lički medvjedi od svega i sve fino naplate. "Vadipara" ekipa kao i sve kod nas...

----------


## twin

> Mi smo (nadam se) pohranili maticne stanice u Krio, beba je rodjena 06.10.medjutim jos uvijek nismo dobili certifikat da je pohranjivanje uspjesno obavljeno. Nadam se da cemo ovih dana dobiti vijesti.
> Dvije razlike izmedju KBC Zagreb I Krio = Krio je jeftiniji (1700€ s time da placanje ide 400€ akontacije po potpisu ugovora a ostatak 8-10dana nakon poroda) pohranjivanje je na 20 god (Kbc 18god) Krio se brine o prijevozu krvi (KBC morate sami donijeti krv u roku 24sata)
> Mi smo cak "uhvatili" neku akciju u Krio I dobili smo 900kn vrijednosti bonova u DM-a
> Mi se isto nadamo da nam nece trebati, I da ce biti "bacen" novac ali svi vidimo kako svijet sad cu se izraziti malo grubo, ide k vragu, sve je vise bolesti, mutiranih virusa I bakterija, medicina napreduje vrtoglavito naprijed I za par godina tko zna sto ce sve jos izumiti ali I kakve ce se nove bolesti pojaviti.


Gdje si rodila?

----------


## mina30

> Isto tako smo i mi pohranili matične stanice od oba djeteta jer je rečeno da je veća korist za braću i sestre nego za dijete od koga su uzete matične stanice. Ako je točna informacija da to vrijedi za djecu do nekih 26 kg to mi baš nema smisla, jer zašto bi se onda te matične stanice čuvale do 18. godine djeteta kako piše u ugovoru. Sad se samo nadam da nam neće ni trebati i da je to stvarno "bačen novac".


To je bačen novac, ne trbas navodnike. Jer ako trebas za brata i sestru, mozeš im izvaditi iz krvi drugog djeteta ili roditelja. Smrznute stanice gube vijabilnost, tj krepaju nakon 5-10 godina, a oni ti ih čuvaju 18 godina zato jer su ti naplatili 2000eura. Osim toga kad pohranjuješ u privatnu "banku" negdje vani, svi uzorci valjaju, zato da ti mogu uzeti pare. Jer ako tvoj uzorak ne valja, nista od para. A da se razumijemo njih nije briga za dobrobit tvoga djeteta nego samo za zaradu. I da medicina napreduje, biste li vi za vaše dijete koristili nešto staro 10 godina ili bi htjeli nešto novo najnovije od ove godine?
To je zapravo pljačka. Uostalom bebi je ta krv potrebna i ako je negdje treba spremiti, treba je spremiti u bebu i pustiti pupčanu vrpcu da otpulsira.

----------


## J&D

I sad ja i dalje ne znam sto da radim pogranuti ili ne?? Cak sam se i za donaciju pocela dvoumiti!!!

----------


## kismet

> To je bačen novac, ne trbas navodnike. Jer ako trebas za brata i sestru, mozeš im izvaditi iz krvi drugog djeteta ili roditelja. Smrznute stanice gube vijabilnost, tj krepaju nakon 5-10 godina, a oni ti ih čuvaju 18 godina zato jer su ti naplatili 2000eura. Osim toga kad pohranjuješ u privatnu "banku" negdje vani, svi uzorci valjaju, zato da ti mogu uzeti pare. Jer ako tvoj uzorak ne valja, nista od para. A da se razumijemo njih nije briga za dobrobit tvoga djeteta nego samo za zaradu. I da medicina napreduje, biste li vi za vaše dijete koristili nešto staro 10 godina ili bi htjeli nešto novo najnovije od ove godine?
> To je zapravo pljačka. Uostalom bebi je ta krv potrebna i ako je negdje treba spremiti, treba je spremiti u bebu i pustiti pupčanu vrpcu da otpulsira.


mina, thnx na ovako lijepom info-u, definitivno sam odlučila slijediti tvoju zadnju rečenicu i "pohraniti" krv mojoj curici  :Smile:

----------


## marusha99

> Gdje si rodila?


Oprosti twin nisam vidjela post I tvoje pitanje.
Rodila sam u Dbk bolnici

----------


## cleanaction

Drage mame i tate, htjela bih ponovno pokrenuti temu vezano za pohranu matičnih stanica u Cryo save-u preko BiH. Molim vas da napišete ako ste imali bilo kakvih iskustava ili imate svježih informacija. Prema ovome što smo mi dosad doznali jest da je pohrana moguća - preko Zagreba ide logistika i paket, a preko Bosne i Family Plus sve ostalo. Naravno, stanice se dostavljaju direktno u Belgiju i kurirska služba nije problem. Ono što se ispriječilo na put je Milinovićev dekret iz 2009 prema kojem bolnice ne smiju vaditi stanice ukoliko nisu za privatnu (Rebro) ili javnu pohranu (Ana Rukavina) u Hrvatskoj. Navodno ima slučajeva da uzimanje matičnih nije bio problem (nemam informaciju da li se moralo nešto dodatno platiti ili ne), ali je problematično i stavlja vas u situaciju da riskirate već uplaćeni depozit u privatnoj inozemnoj banci i što je još važnije same stanice. Dekret iz 2009 je malo modificiran i prilagođen EU 29.6. ove godine, ali agencija još ne može obavljati sve sama direktno s CS-om. Trenutno su u fazi ishodovanja svih dozvola, ali nisu sigurni da li će to biti riješeno do kraja ove godine ili ne. Svaka info je dobrodošla.. Mi ćemo svoja iskustva rado podijeliti, jer vjerujem da je ovo mnogima zanimljiva tema i nešto s čime su se susreli tijekom trudnoće. Pozdrav

----------


## twin

Ja sam rodila 19.6. i pohranila stanice u Krio Madjarska. Pitali su me zasto ne u Rukavinu, rekla sam da su i ovi registrirani u Hr, platila sam vadjenje i to je to. Bitno je da doktor i sestra nisu morali potpisati ako nisu htjeli. 
Kurir je preuzeo paket od muza kod kuce, certifikat sam dobila nakon 7 tj. Prezadovoljna sam s njima, jednostavni, nista nisam platila prije poroda i placam u ratama.

----------


## cleanaction

twin, rodila si u Petrovoj? za koliko je kurir stigao, tj. kad ste ga nazvali - poslije poroda ili kad ste krenuli u bolnicu? thanks
u međuvremenu sam dobila info da na sv.Duhu ne rade problem oko uzimanja stanica ali da je potrebno doći s uplatnicom od 1.000kn na porod da bi sve bilo ok.

----------


## twin

Da, u Petrovoj. Javili smo u 8h da sam u radjaoni, kurir je dosao u 14:30 kod nas doma (rodila sam u 10:30). Tak je najvise pasalo mom muzu. Mi odusevljeni s njima. Profesionalni, jednostavni, brzi.

----------


## ellica

Ima netko tko je nedavno pohranio na Rebro u privatnu zakladu?Da napise detalje?

----------

